
Show HN: Newpass – No more passwords - karlhills
https://www.newpass.io
======
yellowapple
What's the likelihood of supporting disposable 6-digit codes _a la_ Google
Authenticator or Authy? It would be kind of neat to be able to implement this
sort of thing without having to request any contact info at all (sites that
require phone numbers are annoying, and there's only one email-based option
AFAICT); just provide a QR code and tell the user to scan it with their 2FA
app of choice, or (optionally) fall back to requesting a destination for
verification codes (i.e. for those who don't have smartphones but do have
email addresses or SMS-capable dumphones).

~~~
toomuchtodo
Not every language has drop-in support for 2FA, but Python/Django has a pip
package: [https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-two-factor-
auth](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-two-factor-auth)

------
anorborg
I played with SMS, SMS reply, and MMS. All worked well and as expected (I used
a Google-Voice account for testing). Probably one of the easiest out-of-band
login solutions I've used. For SMS a "link-or-reply" feature would be nice.
Depending on the particular use-case it might be easier for me to press a link
in the message versus typing something. Also perhaps eventually an app
(swiping notification is enough to complete login)

~~~
karlhills
Thanks for the feedback. The SMS link option is one that's definitely on the
roadmap for the product.

------
exadsthrowaway
I'm sure someone's emailed about it, but the button says 'comfirm' instead of
'confirm' for (at least) the sms and mms options.

~~~
karlhills
My proofreading sucks. Thanks for catching that.

------
YogeeKnows
Can't anyone guess the MMS picture. Out of 5 options there is a probability of
choosing the right one.

~~~
karlhills
We are in the process of adding more images and expanding the list of options.
Thanks for the feedback.

------
captn3m0
Couldn't get an SMS on trying login (India)

~~~
karlhills
Where did the process stop? Did you receive a confirmation code? Thanks for
the feedback.

~~~
captn3m0
Still waiting for an SMS.

~~~
fasteo
Are you in the the NDNC [1] ?

[1] [http://ndnc.in/](http://ndnc.in/)

~~~
captn3m0
No. Curiously enough, thats the second time someone asked me that today online
([https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/33glky/coai_spamming...](https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/33glky/coai_spamming_via_sms_for_anti_netneutrality/cqkonne))

------
jgaudette
No pricing structure?

~~~
karlhills
It's an early developer preview right now. Pricing will come, but we're
looking for feedback on what makes the most sense.

------
karlhills
Sure, thanks.

------
dang
Since this looks like something people can try out and give feedback on, we
added "Show HN" to the title for you. This is the local convention. Will take
it out if you prefer.

